# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  How to make macro photos - Macro photography

## Nigel95

Want to know how I make macro photos?

Some tips about**:

EquipmentSettingsSetup
Watch the video below and if you have any questions please let me know  :Smile: 





*Next video* will be about *post production* how to make your macro shots *perfect*. 



Some macro photos:
fissidens riccardia detail by Nigel H, on Flickr
boraras uropthalmoides by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr
Mikrogeophagus ramirezi by Nigel H, on Flickr
bucephalandra kedagang mini by Nigel H, on Flickr
green neon tetra by Nigel H, on Flickr
yellow shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr
red cherry shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr
amano shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## tetrakid

Excellent! Thank you for posting this very useful video and such high quality pictures. 👍

----------


## Nigel95

> Excellent! Thank you for posting this very useful video and such high quality pictures. 


Thank you  :Smile: 

As promised a few quick tips how to improve your (macro) photography shots with Photoshop.

----------


## tetrakid

Hey, this is cool! Thank you for posting!

----------


## sallymarles

What beautiful fish and the quality of the photos are gorgeous. I was very much inspired and wanted to do the same photoshoot for my aquarium, which is located in my garage. I think that my fish are no worse than these, and they will turn out as beautifully in the photo like yours. By the way, I would like to know how you enlarge photos when you drop them from the camera to the computer. I found the article resize an image without losing quality, and I would be interested in knowing how people who understand photo processing do it. Thank you in advance for your answers, and once again, I compliment these fish

----------

